# My beautiful little Daffodil.



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sad to report that Daffy didn't make it. Thank you, 1fis2fish for breeding Bowie and Lilly and producing such beautiful babies. At least I still have Echo, Daffy's brother. Daffy, you were so beautiful and so sweet. Rest in peace, little girl.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, DQ. RIP, Daffy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry DQ! She had a lovely home with you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, Em.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry DQ! She'll be in your memories and in your heart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, she will. Thank you. She was one of the most beautiful bettas I've ever had.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry DQ, she sure was adorable  I just lost Zim so I'm right there with you.
RIP Daffodil.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Zim.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So sorry DQ


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear Daffy didn't make it. She was a really beautiful girl and I don't even like the color yellow usually! But she was truly gorgeous, like a ray of sun.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

RIP Daffy


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

She was beautiful! No, she is beautiful.


Rest In Peace


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This is over 2 weeks old. Please don't dig up threads this old. I'm sure DQ appreciates it though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, I do appreciate it.


----------

